# how to make a shawl pin??



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

any ideas for simple shawl or scarf pins? I'd like to knit some simple scarves and add a pin that I made also...any ideas or links to patterns for making these> I'd like to find somthing using buttons maybe...


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't have anything to suggest at the moment but would be interested to know if you come up with something other than on this thread. Would appreciate a PM if you do. I have a couple botten project books and will look through them. LOVE buttens.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Connie W said:


> I don't have anything to suggest at the moment but would be interested to know if you come up with something other than on this thread. Would appreciate a PM if you do. I have a couple botten project books and will look through them. LOVE buttens.


ok thanks will do...so far I did see on ravelry some of the scarves are just made and buttons sewn in place then you slip it over your head..but i do like the idea of making a sort of pin


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> any ideas for simple shawl or scarf pins? I'd like to knit some simple scarves and add a pin that I made also...any ideas or links to patterns for making these> I'd like to find somthing using buttons maybe...


I have used large buckles. There are some lovely pearly ones that look great with darker material (wool/silky types). I have crocheted around wooden ones that I needed to change the colour on for a particular project. All have turned out great. :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Sue Fish said:
> 
> 
> > any ideas for simple shawl or scarf pins? I'd like to knit some simple scarves and add a pin that I made also...any ideas or links to patterns for making these> I'd like to find somthing using buttons maybe...
> ...


but what do you put thru the buckle?


----------



## wanderer (Dec 13, 2011)

How about sculpey clay?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Try searching this forum for "shawl pin." I seem to remember someone posted some how to links on another thread.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> Bunyip said:
> 
> 
> > Sue Fish said:
> ...


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I know a knitter who buys things at the dollar store to use as shawl pins. They are those things you put in a hair bun. They aren't very appealing as they are but am wondering if they can be embellished in some way?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

what about googling this item.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-45111-1.html

Found this thread--and you can also use chopsticks!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> any ideas for simple shawl or scarf pins? I'd like to knit some simple scarves and add a pin that I made also...any ideas or links to patterns for making these> I'd like to find somthing using buttons maybe...


How about decorating a large safety pin with that modelling clay that can be baked?


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Redwingsfan, was asking the same question there are different sites put on there.Myself i have used kilt pins and put beads on them also buckles there are some very nice ones around.


----------



## bbbie (May 5, 2011)

might try a broach check a local thrift or second hand store


----------



## sist (Oct 29, 2011)

Good Morning Ladies,
You may check me out on etsy,I make and sell shawl pin:

[email protected],

If you don't see anything you like convo me and give me your idea of colors and I will see what I can come up with,my prices are good.
Thanks,


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

wanderer said:


> How about sculpey clay?


Scupey Clay does not work. I tried it rather hubby did and it was very brittle and broke way to easily. Perhaps it was something we did wrong and if somebody else has used it and it worked let me know the secret.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Find a large ring of some sort, or make one from wire or polymer clay. It doen't need to be literally an O shape, it can be decorated with curlicues or whatever - Q for example.

Make a separate prong from wire or maybe a chopstick or even polymer clay if the knitting is very open. Just make sure whatever you use is a) smooth b) longer than the diameter of the circle c) passes through the shawl easily d) has a knob at one end and a blunt point at the other and e) is in proportion to the ring. 

If using wire use fine wet and dry to shape and polish the point. Smooth the other end as well, then shape it with pliers to a shape to complement the ring, or just fold it softly like a small skein of thread. If you then put the wire onto something flat and hard, and gently hammer it, it will work harden and the flattening will make it keep its shape. It you use the rounded end of a ball pein hammer you will get an interesting texture too.

To use, overlap the shawl as required, put the ring on top of the overlap, and push a little of both layers of the shawl up through it. Use the prong to take a 'stitch' through both the layers, then gently pull them back so the prong is tight onto the ring. It is safest if the prong passes from top to bottom, with the knob at the top, then it can't fall out/slip through. 

It sounds like a lot of work, but they are actually quite quick to make.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

There are some long sticks that come in fiberfill to use in stuffing. I think they are actually rolled paper, but I would think you could use one as a base and with some paint, glue and imagation come up with a scarf pen. The sticks are free.


----------



## sandypatricia (Jan 15, 2012)

I use bun clips i buy them a different Chinese stores or Claire's


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Interesting idea, how about knitting a flower from the same yarn and adding a very large safety pin? Tehre are of course some lovely shawl pins that you can buy online


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

I was made and given one years ago that is a knittef flower and is on a corsage pin. She used a tiny ereaser on the pokey end. It is adorable. Somewhere I used to have the pattern...haven't seen it in years, though.

Also, I have seen tiny knitted wreaths used for the shawl pins. Real cute, too.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I just don't like working with this yarn at all.


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh yeah,theknitted flower pin was knitted from crochet Cotten, so it perfect size.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

how about chopsticks stained or painted or modified in some way


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

Why not try making a pin from the Flapper Hat patterns? They are easy to make and may suit your requirements.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I like the idea of using chop sticks. There are many beautiful sets available, even stainless steel ones. Simple wooden ones could be painted and/or have buttons or beads, etc glued to the flat ends. See Amazon or Ebay.

There is also a large, jewelry style "safety pin" you can slip the Pandora style beads onto. You could also use some of the fancy stitch markers to this pin. I have one and it's lovely. I've bought very inexpensive bracelet style beads on Ebay (really cheap). Mine is a Brighton piece. Check out: http://www.brighton.com/.

You can check out hair sticks on Amazon.

I have a fantasy about buying a set of those gorgeous knitting needles that are done in rainbow wood - beautiful for holding cowls or scarfs.

pzoe


----------



## Pantrypam (Nov 24, 2011)

You could consider making a Dorset Button which was discussed on this site last month. You would just add a pin back.


----------



## Imarachne (Sep 18, 2011)

I have tons of odds and ends jewelry supplies and the pins would be a way to use them. I'll be watching this thread--thanks for the ideas already stated above !!


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

bbbie said:


> might try a broach check a local thrift or second hand store


I found a wooden pin about 3 inches by 3 inches at the local thrift store. Paid $1.00 for it. Can't get photos to load this morning.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

How about a using a barrett/hair slide. The buckle idea sounds interesting, maybe used as a different type of button that has nothing 'put through'. Good luck on your search, let us know what you decide.


----------



## dbwindle (Apr 7, 2011)

you can use chop sticks, or sand down, stain and seal a wood skewer(cut to the length you desire) for the stick pins. I have found some beautiful chop sticks at a natural food store, and again at an Oriental food store--these are painted intricately and polyurethane- sealed. I have carved sticks, too, from well, sticks, or lumber scraps.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> any ideas for simple shawl or scarf pins? I'd like to knit some simple scarves and add a pin that I made also...any ideas or links to patterns for making these> I'd like to find somthing using buttons maybe...


Have you considered using large safety pins or small stitch holders with shanked buttons threaded on them? Just a thought.


----------



## dbwindle (Apr 7, 2011)

here is a link for a very hold shawl pin(for sale)--it is the design that is intriguing---this style has been used at least since the Romans started wearing togas--they are mostly, however, of Viking origin--instructions for putting then on the scarf or shawl are included in the site
http://www.cloakmaker.com/penannulars/penannulars.html
(looks like you will have to key in this link)


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

A knit or crocheted flower, felted or not felted, could be attached to a pin back and would make a darling shawl pin. Have you seen the sequined yarn that is out? I am going to try crocheting a flower out of that.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I have seen straight needles bent and used for pins and they were ok.


----------



## maudyg (Sep 13, 2011)

You could try using a kilt pin and embelish it with some beads. They are not expensive to buy.


----------



## mom2_2nana2_6 (Oct 31, 2011)

If you over bake the clay it makes it brittle. You have to be pretty exact on baking times.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Sist...great job on the stitch markers.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

My friend used a dowel rod and sharpened one end in a pencil sharpener, then sanded and stained it. She topped it with a painted wooden bead. She used wooden letters such as "O" that she found at the craft store, for the ring.


----------



## sist (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sandypatricia said:


> I use bun clips i buy them a different Chinese stores or Claire's


If I recall, there used to be some that looked like shell and were very pretty. These would certainly look nice with a shawl. I remember my mom had some.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

I too make shawl pins, but I use a lathe to do it with wood. I think the skewer or chopsticks idea could work well. You can glue things to the end of them to decorate your own way, ie. buttons, glass beads, etc.

If you would want a barrette for it, (that is what I call my wood ones that I sell on etsy and at wool shows,)maybe you could use the plastic canvas to make some neat designs from and with yarn, sequins, beads, buttons, etc. just kind of sew them on, and go 'wild' with your imagination.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I received a hand knit scarf for Christmas and the " pin" is a toggle (narrow barrel style) button on the back and a kind of large round button on the front. They are attached back to back, and the narrow button is just pushed thru the two layers of the scarf. Both buttons are very light weight.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> any ideas for simple shawl or scarf pins? I'd like to knit some simple scarves and add a pin that I made also...any ideas or links to patterns for making these> I'd like to find somthing using buttons maybe...


wood chop sticks. Sand with very fine paper, and paint, decorate how ever you wish. Stones beads, let the mind go wild.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

Most shawl pins I have heard about seem easy to loose as they don't attach to the shawl. I use kilt pins that are available where jewerly supplies are sold. They look nice alone or decorated with a crocheted flower.


----------



## blizz61 (Jul 5, 2011)

I took a small stitch holder that matched my rhuana, and put a few coordinating colored beads on it. It works very well.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I was in my not so local yarn shop and one of the gals hadused a small stitch holder for a shawl pin..clever considering where I was. I have used one at home for the same purpose.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

I have bought cheap, large earrings that work quite well to hold a scarf in place. They look like huge buttons and you get two. You then use the backing to hold it in place.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I bought one of the big pins that look like a safety pin at Joann's in the jewelry section. Then I bought different beads and such to use depending on which item I want to wear it on


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Sue Fish-If you have a bead store or a local crafts store nearby, head on over. Buy heave gauge wire (gold filled or silver plated are nice options for the more expensive wires), any beads you like and start playing. I made several based on the knitting stitch holders that look like safety pins. I added beads and other things that I liked to dress them up. Gave them as gifts with scarves and shawls. Not much money invested and lots of fun to make.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

I like to use a small Hair Stick for mine. I work in wire for jewelry but got too many snags with squiggly ones for shawl use. The Chopsticks are nice too and you can shorten them to a desirable length. The "Hair Thinggys" mentioned above are great too, I get them at the $1 store as well, and sometimes just for the stick alone!!. You can embellish them (The round part) either by covering in fabric, Glitter, or crochet around them like clothing hangers are done etc. My favorite is simply an antique broach from my collection. Many broaches can be found at thrift or $1 stores as well. If you use them often enough, you might even splurge and get yourself a "Real Shawl Pin", just one in metal or shell that matches your style and colors you wear.  Whatever you decide, just wear your art!!!!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Interestingly enough, Eileen Fisher crochets and winds matching yarns on medium size safety pins that match the yarn color of her sweaters. How about the small metal stitch holders for knitting? They are light, nice colors for underneath, and can have any matching yarn crocheted or use cast-on stitches or wound on them. I have not tried this, but the idea came to me, when I saw the "needle pins" on the referred site. Just brain-storming.


----------



## CO.Carrie (Feb 19, 2011)

I have made some very pretty shawl pins out of chop sticks.
I just use very fine sand paper to make sure they are very smooth and won't snag my fine yarns. I use a very small drill bit and drill a hole thru the unpoined end. Then I stain them (I use a stain varnish combo to save a step). String pretty gems and crystals on wires and thread it thru the hole. The possibilities are endless!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Such a good idea! Lovely!


----------



## Linda H (Nov 15, 2011)

This may sound silly, but try a chopstick. You can, paint it, crochet around it, stain it just about anything you can think of. One really good way is to soak it in tea water, no sugar LOL, just srrong setea. Do several at once then you have extras to use later.


----------



## Linda H (Nov 15, 2011)

This may sound silly, but try a chopstick. You can, paint it, crochet around it, stain it just about anything you can think of. One really good way is to soak it in tea water, no sugar LOL, just srrong setea. Do several at once then you have extras to use later.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

dbwindle said:


> here is a link for a very hold shawl pin(for sale)--it is the design that is intriguing---this style has been used at least since the Romans started wearing togas--they are mostly, however, of Viking origin--instructions for putting then on the scarf or shawl are included in the site
> http://www.cloakmaker.com/penannulars/penannulars.html
> (looks like you will have to key in this link)


loved the embellished safety pin on this site...and only 8 dollars!


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

dbwindle said:


> here is a link for a very hold shawl pin(for sale)--it is the design that is intriguing---this style has been used at least since the Romans started wearing togas--they are mostly, however, of Viking origin--instructions for putting then on the scarf or shawl are included in the site
> http://www.cloakmaker.com/penannulars/penannulars.html
> (looks like you will have to key in this link)


I really like these. Thanks for the site.


----------



## grandgaby (Nov 23, 2011)

You could also use some nice wooden hair pins, hair forks, or hair sticks, I have used them before. Here is a link to some:
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=wooden+hair+fork&view=detail&id=EE10F54A0D1554993FAEBE2C2B79FD10DFA94FAF&first=0

Another idea is to use a aluminum stitch holder, they come in different colors and sizes.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=stitch+holders&view=detail&id=3F45531C659AE72192416ED027D293E79BD30213&first=61&FORM=IDFRIR


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

I would be afraid the barrette would get caught in the holes if you used it on a lacy scarf.


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Take a broken knitting needle (plastic), wind a small ball of leftover yarn from the project, stick it on top with glue, and dip it in urethane...I'm not home 'til March, so can't try it here, but I thunk it up all by meself!!! Whaddya think?


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

When I'm at the point in any project where I want the connection, I make a buttonhole on each side. Two buttons with yarn connecting them work great. They are interchangeable and never get lost because one is always hanging in the item' Certain this is not a new idea because it is like shirt studs of old.


Sue Fish said:


> any ideas for simple shawl or scarf pins? I'd like to knit some simple scarves and add a pin that I made also...any ideas or links to patterns for making these> I'd like to find somthing using buttons maybe...


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I use brooches that I've found in antique/junk shops as shawl pins.

Hazel


----------



## Gretchen's Mom (Sep 7, 2011)

I have also used hair holders........the kind that use use a pin to hold the hair inside what looks like a buckle. I've also made some using actual plain buckles and heavy wooden picks that I've glued something sparkly on.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Here is my favorite dog again. I just love him, or her.

Anyone that works on Cards, probably has an I-Top.
I buy the big tops with the safetypin in the back. I go to one of the Dollarstores and buy one of their large Silkflower stems and take them apart. Each blossom makes a perfect decoration for the hats or scarfs. To top of the surprise, I print a small picture of their favorite pet, or the face of a grandchild as the centerpiece on regular 24 lb paper and you have a great hat- or scarf pin.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry I missed it. I was talking about Chrissy's dog.


----------



## Gretchen's Mom (Sep 7, 2011)

Those are very interesting.


----------



## Gretchen's Mom (Sep 7, 2011)

hgayle said:


> I received a hand knit scarf for Christmas and the " pin" is a toggle (narrow barrel style) button on the back and a kind of large round button on the front. They are attached back to back, and the narrow button is just pushed thru the two layers of the scarf. Both buttons are very light weight.


That is a great idea. I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## slien (Mar 2, 2011)

You can do lots of things with double pointed needles. Cut one shorter and put a little wood knob on the top, from the hobby shop or hardware store, then repaint the whole thing the color you need. I've drilled a hole in the cut off end and strung and wrapped beads to make a fancy top. You can also put seed beads on a larger bead and glue that to the top. Use the "bake it" clay to make all kinds of things, it's unending.

Sharon


----------



## slien (Mar 2, 2011)

You can do lots of things with double pointed needles. Cut one shorter and put a little wood knob on the top, from the hobby shop or hardware store, then repaint the whole thing the color you need. I've drilled a hole in the cut off end and strung and wrapped beads to make a fancy top. You can also put seed beads on a larger bead and glue that to the top. Use the "bake it" clay to make all kinds of things, it's unending.

Sharon


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

sist said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> You may check me out on etsy,I make and sell shawl pin:
> 
> [email protected],
> ...


I went to Etsy.com and tried several times to find your stuff and came up with nothing....is there some other link we could use?


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> any ideas for simple shawl or scarf pins? I'd like to knit some simple scarves and add a pin that I made also...any ideas or links to patterns for making these> I'd like to find somthing using buttons maybe...


What if you glued pin backs to the buttons???


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> I use brooches that I've found in antique/junk shops as shawl pins.
> 
> Hazel


This is a good idea, i will start looking at garage sales, estate sales, they always have neat jewerly. thank you for the suggestion


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

I use double pointed needles, 5 come in a set and I only use 4 when I knit in the round, so I have one extra. Take that extra and cut in half, glue or add bead, figure, decoration to the top and you have cute shawl pins. My favorite has a green frog on top!! The wooden needle will not hurt or damage the wool of the shawl. Use different size double pointeds for different weight yarn shawls.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

So here are some hair sticks made to decorate. 2 wood, 1 carved bone. The ends have small holes drilled in them for those that choose to hang a bauble. These come pretty cheap at local bead stores or Fire Mountain Gems online might have them.


HennaLadyKim said:


> I like to use a small Hair Stick for mine. I work in wire for jewelry but got too many snags with squiggly ones for shawl use. The Chopsticks are nice too and you can shorten them to a desirable length. The "Hair Thinggys" mentioned above are great too, I get them at the $1 store as well, and sometimes just for the stick alone!!. You can embellish them (The round part) either by covering in fabric, Glitter, or crochet around them like clothing hangers are done etc. My favorite is simply an antique broach from my collection. Many broaches can be found at thrift or $1 stores as well. If you use them often enough, you might even splurge and get yourself a "Real Shawl Pin", just one in metal or shell that matches your style and colors you wear.  Whatever you decide, just wear your art!!!!


----------



## grandgaby (Nov 23, 2011)

Knit a pin with 28 gauge wire and beads.


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

I once saw some made from FIMO clay that were awesome. There are some that put beads on a kilt pin [example below.] Then the other day I saw a shawl pattern I really liked, and they had it closed with a chopstick! And I have seen several times where they simply used those hair holders for ponytails [a leather strip with two holes and a stick running through both holes - we wore them back in the'60's and '70's to hold our ponytails] and they looked really cute. [Examples below]


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> any ideas for simple shawl or scarf pins? I'd like to knit some simple scarves and add a pin that I made also...any ideas or links to patterns for making these> I'd like to find somthing using buttons maybe...


You might get a lot of inspiration at http://www.theshawlpinstore.com/store/Default.asp
She has a whole section of buttons.

Someone posted this today in the Links section of KP. How's that for serendipity? I love this place.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Chopsticks work great - inexpensive or free. You can cut them down to whatever size you want, sand them, paint them, and decorate them with baubles you may have from old jewelry, buttons, etc.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

I recall someone recently posted one made from a knitting needle. Hit search above , may be there.


----------



## kiwigirl (Jan 14, 2012)

Try the craft stores for a safty pin base you can decorate yourself with beads or such. have seen some nice handmade ones around


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> any ideas for simple shawl or scarf pins? I'd like to knit some simple scarves and add a pin that I made also...any ideas or links to patterns for making these> I'd like to find somthing using buttons maybe...


Try using chop sticks. You can buy them inexpensively or some Chinese restaurants give out cheap wooden ones you can take home, sand down, and paint, preferably enamel, in any color you choose. The smoother the finish the better they are for your fabric. Embellish with beads or feathers for a unique look.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice ideas and suggestions, thank you one and all, my future DIL is in college and one of her majors is "Metals" i bet she could make me some?? hmmmm, i see a wonderful union out of this.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Ill take one in "Renaissance Style" for my cape LOL



craftymatt2 said:


> Very nice ideas and suggestions, thank you one and all, my future DIL is in college and one of her majors is "Metals" i bet she could make me some?? hmmmm, i see a wonderful union out of this.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Laurann (Dec 2, 2011)

Can't find you on etsy. Could you send the link?


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

sist said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> You may check me out on etsy,I make and sell shawl pin:
> 
> [email protected],
> ...


Looking for you at Etsy, but can't see that you have anything for sale...???


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

HennaLadyKim said:


> Ill take one in "Renaissance Style" for my cape LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooo, that sounds purdy, she better get busy, thank you for the suggestion. :thumbup:


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Muuuahahahahahaaahahhhaaaaa


craftymatt2 said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> > Ill take one in "Renaissance Style" for my cape LOL
> ...


----------



## chriscappo (Jan 15, 2012)

You could buy some 14 guage wire in a craft store and cut it longer than you want the shawl pin to be. With round nose pliers, you could curl each end in a spiral (one direction on the bottom and another direction on the top. You could also add a bead at the top with a crimp under it so that it won't move.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

I have been using my grandmothers brooches with mine. They are so old and beautiful, yet they enhance the shawl and/or scarf.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

I go to LBS (local Beauty Supply) and buy 'hair/bun' sticks, they come in a set of 2, Black and Lt. Brown, for about $3.00. They work great!!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> any ideas for simple shawl or scarf pins? I'd like to knit some simple scarves and add a pin that I made also...any ideas or links to patterns for making these> I'd like to find somthing using buttons maybe...


Probably the simplest shawl pin might be an odd dpn or other short knitting needle without a mate that you have, or a hair stick, I use one that has a heavy hair elastic on one end, and use it to secure the stick like I would in the days I wore my hair up. An orange stick could be used, too.


----------



## snickersknits (May 10, 2011)

I have made a shawl pin using a double point needle (sz 2 or 3) bending it in a S shape and using sz 1 or 2 to go thru the S. The Middle of the S is raised up abit


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

snickersknits said:


> I have made a shawl pin using a double point needle (sz 2 or 3) bending it in a S shape and using sz 1 or 2 to go thru the S. The Middle of the S is raised up abit


Hmm, a gull wing style cable needle would work, too.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I bought some bamboo circles or rings (that you would use to sew on cafe' curtains) and I cut down a chopstick and then used an emery board to smooth it out. Works very well and looks pretty cute.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Does anybody have a Country Dollar store near them? We just acquired one, and they have so much jewelry. And everything is $1! They also have beautiful pairs of chopsticks in silk (or silky) cases, again for $1. A great place to hunt for accessories for your knitted things.

Hazel


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I have used pretty shells that were made for necklaces and put on the back pins that you hot glue on the back. I like home made ones because the pins are the size of large safety pins and don't put holes in your finish work.

I have also gone to JoAnn and brought large safety pins we used to use on skirts. They come in gold and silver and you can buy a bag for little of nothing.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

flhusker said:


> wanderer said:
> 
> 
> > How about sculpey clay?
> ...


Polymer Clay is a great choice to make something like this, either as an embellishment to a wood or metal stick pin or as a circular or rectangular design where you put a stick through it. There are a few things about clay which might help you should you decide to use it.

Mind you, this is only my opinion and opinions vary. I base my comments on working and making my living using this material for over 25 years.

Sculpey is the least strong brand of all the polymer clays. Even with the strongest, which I believe is Fimo Classic, all polymer clay needs to be fully conditioned before it is used to create your design. Once the design is finished, the clay needs to be cured at the proper temperature for the appropriate amount of time depending on how large or thick the item is. If properly conditioned and cured, this clay should be as tough as the material your credit card is made of. Yes, you can intentionally destroy it, but it's extremely durable and would make a great shawl pin or shawl pin embellishment.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

I love all these ideas!, love to see pics of ones you all have made!


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

Check out the posts from the last 2 days. There were a lot of suggestions for shawl pins listed. Just put shawl pins in your search line above.


----------



## deedeesdolls (Dec 5, 2011)

I made a beautiful shawl pin for a friend a few years ago when i was into beading and my eyes were better, all i used was a cut down japanese chopstick, i used the Japanese style because they are round and smooth like bamboo needles, which you could also use if you have a spare.

i stained the shaft of the chop stick after i made it shorter then used circular peyote beading to cover the top 1/3 of the chopstick, then added some beaded fringing to the top, worked very well too.
sandy


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

If you are interested in making your own you might want to start with dowels.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

sist said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> You may check me out on etsy,I make and sell shawl pin:
> 
> [email protected],
> ...


I'd love to check you out on Etsy, but I'm not seeing any information on how to find your shop on Etsy. It looks like you put your email address in instead of a URL.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Look thru an old button box, I found several things in there that I think will work. Cool Stuff!!


----------



## deedeesdolls (Dec 5, 2011)

here is the cj sparkles shop link

http://www.etsy.com/shop/CJsSparkles?section_id=7593130[url/]


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

You can try gluing a pretty piece like an odd vintage clip-on earring, to the end of a stick pin- the ones that come with a cap for the tip. That works really well. You could also make something like a classic cloak or kilt pin- like a C with a sliding tongue. Wire is good fior this. Or, you can wind a large plastic ring with seed beads strung on nylon, and use glue to keep it smooth, durable, and orderly.
A cool pin I had my students make starts with a clear flat glass "pebble" about 1 X1.5 inches ($1 a bag). print out a little image, use modge podge to glue it to the back, when dry you can even soak the paper off, but we used photos of the kids and didn't bother. Coat the back of the paper, let dry, glue on a pin back and if you want fancy, try some guiding paint around the edge . Nice pin, but to use it for scarves is probably too heavy. However you can use the smaller pebbles in that way- choose an image that works with the colors in your scarf mounted on the stick pin finding. Other suggestions include scraps of cool paper wrapped on a bit of grey "shirt cardboard" , dipped in resin and any pin back yoyu want.



Sue Fish said:


> any ideas for simple shawl or scarf pins? I'd like to knit some simple scarves and add a pin that I made also...any ideas or links to patterns for making these> I'd like to find somthing using buttons maybe...


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Check out the one 2nd by redann!!!!!! VERY Renaissance styling!!


craftymatt2 said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> > Ill take one in "Renaissance Style" for my cape LOL
> ...


----------



## sist (Oct 29, 2011)

correction sorry for any misunderstandings,seems I don't know my etsy address-----LOL

you can find me at

cjssparkles.etsy.com

thank you for your understanding

have fun looking


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> I go to LBS (local Beauty Supply) and buy 'hair/bun' sticks, they come in a set of 2, Black and Lt. Brown, for about $3.00. They work great!!!


This morning I found some skewers I had that were pretty strong and good..cut them down and filed them and glued wooden beads onto the ends...kind of like them..but do want to try something a little "fancier"! This will be fun...so many possibilities


----------



## CarolL (Apr 6, 2011)

I cannot open [email protected] Would like to look at your pins.


----------



## sist (Oct 29, 2011)

it's [email protected],for my mistake


----------



## ggskatemom (Mar 15, 2011)

check out antique shops or good will, they sell old jewelry and you can find good pins or jewelry to use and they are beautiful.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

ggskatemom said:


> check out antique shops or good will, they sell old jewelry and you can find good pins or jewelry to use and they are beautiful.


Thanks...fun to have a little treasure to hunt for too...


----------



## CarolL (Apr 6, 2011)

thank you...


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

Sue and KNITTWITTIBE- 
That's a smashing idea! I'm imagining a pretty stick and ring with scarf woven through. Is that how you use them? I have never tried skewers, though I am surprised, as I have a bunch of them I've used in my studio to apply glue. inscribe or support soft materials and display/ store large-hole beads.
I have lots of beads and I'll put skewers on my list of things to try working with them. One idea inevitably leads to the next, no matter how much one likes what they've made so far. Creative energy drives us forward.

RE: sticks used as elements of adornment -
The results of finishing, as described below, are really attractive and improve them aesthetically, though more elaborate treatments could perhaps be a bit distracting from a special scarf. However, even simple sticks are usually worth the extra time invested in smoothing and sealing them properly. You can prepare them in batches, waiting for a cool, customized embellishment.

Good chopsticks are another useful stick. And unlike like skewers and small-gauge dowels, they have a bit of a taper to them. I used customized Chopsticks in my waist-length hair for more than 30 years. They come in packs of 6 pairs. I wouldn't cut them to use in hair, but no reason why you can't cut them down for other applications, and they're v. inexpensive for a pack of 6 pairs, especially if you get 2 lengths out of one stick .

Asian stores are a great source, but today, $1 store has them once in a while, and not just the plastic kind. In my younger days, whenever I found a nice set (cut and material), I used to buy them automatically. I don't use them now that I'm retired; I'm just braiding my hair or clipping it out of the way these days. Maybe I'll make some up into scarf brooches or fasteners. I'm sure I have some around somewhere.

In the past, I've dyed or stained the chopsticks, sometimes batiked them and, added other materials to the surface to match outfits. 
its really easy to set rhinestones in a shallow drilled hole, inlay polymer clay, such as NA or other style designs, especially with contrast, like on black sticks. As you say, you can add beads on the ends, and I suggest small jewel-toedcrystal beads with freshwater pearls. In the past, I made some as gifts incorporating elements like odd dangle earrings attached with heavy 1/2" sterling eye pins set into the end, or vintage clip or screw-back earrings cut off the backs. Buttons can work too; especially buttons with holes that are front to back. They can be attractively attached with a smooth cord or yarn wrap, silver or gold vermeil wire wrapped around with ends tucked neatly away. That outcome can be more user-friendly than dangles or other attached elements with bits that can get tangled in hair or clothing. No sense in letting nice things go to waste, right?

To make nicely finished wood sticks of any length, I recommend that you lightly sand to remove ridges or rough spots and/ or any applied sealant. this also opens the pores. Then, soak them in water-soluble polyurethane or future floor wax for a day or 2, wipe off, sand when dry and soak/ sand again, repeat until you achieve a hard, smooth satin finish. I imagine that's something like the process they use to toughen wood for needles and hooks. At least, judging by the look of my harmony set.

I apologize for being so pedantic: I can't help it. Its compulsive.



Sue Fish said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > I go to LBS (local Beauty Supply) and buy 'hair/bun' sticks, they come in a set of 2, Black and Lt. Brown, for about $3.00. They work great!!!
> ...


----------



## Linary (Jun 12, 2011)

You can use a brooch pin. Or I used a buckle with chop sticks but my brother-in-law was afraid my sister would poke herself with it so she is using a brooch.


----------



## CarolL (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you. Your items are very pretty.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

HennaLadyKim said:


> Check out the one 2nd by redann!!!!!! VERY Renaissance styling!!
> 
> 
> craftymatt2 said:
> ...


OOOHHH lala, i like, i need to show to my future DIL so we can get our orders in (LOL)


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Send me a pm when they are done!!!!! 


craftymatt2 said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the one 2nd by redann!!!!!! VERY Renaissance styling!!
> ...


----------



## sallygl (Aug 12, 2011)

I have used an earring for pierced ears. If you have some that lay flat they work quite well.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

The "Renaissance style" pin is called a penannular.


----------



## Theresa Sullivan (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi,
If you check the metal smith books you will find you can buy the wire and some how you hit it with a hammer to make it hard and you can form it in any shape you wish. I have purchased the wig gig from the bead store and with it it seams to me it would be easy to form these really cheap. I am just getting started with it. Hope that opens up a door or two for you. 
Have fun! TS


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Theresa Sullivan said:


> Hi,
> If you check the metal smith books you will find you can buy the wire and some how you hit it with a hammer to make it hard and you can form it in any shape you wish. I have purchased the wig gig from the bead store and with it it seams to me it would be easy to form these really cheap. I am just getting started with it. Hope that opens up a door or two for you.
> Have fun! TS


It depends on what you use to make them. I priced some sterling wire of about the right thickness, and it's about $45 for 5 feet of it. Copper isn't a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## TBarnes (Oct 27, 2011)

I am also a lampworker (makes glass beads) and years ago I did hair sticks with beads on the end of them. I believe Rings and Things carries wooden hair sticks which would be a similar size to a shawl pin/stick. The sticks had a hole drilled in the end so a wire could be glued into it. So get you some craft wire and buttons and go for it! You may try bead suppliers and see what you can find. If you know anyone who does lathe work - they could possibly make you some.


----------



## suzanh (Mar 23, 2011)

I make shawl's with shawl pins and sell them, I take a small dowl 1/4 inch cut it the size I want, sharpen one end with a pencil sharpener. Use a little sand paper to soften the rough edges. I get a bead with a large hole ,glue it to the other end. I use braclets from wal-mart, you can get 6 to a bunch, the silver or gold ones work well. i use thiese to put the dowel through. You can go as fancy or simple as you want. m Suzan


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

suzanh said:


> I make shawl's with shawl pins and sell them, I take a small dowl 1/4 inch cut it the size I want, sharpen one end with a pencil sharpener. Use a little sand paper to soften the rough edges. I get a bead with a large hole ,glue it to the other end. I use braclets from wal-mart, you can get 6 to a bunch, the silver or gold ones work well. i use thiese to put the dowel through. You can go as fancy or simple as you want. m Suzan


Certainly sounds easy enough...that is my speed and I am sure it looks fine...


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

kebob scewer?


----------



## sparky60 (Feb 9, 2011)

Cathy--LOVE your avatar! No wonder knitters are such a smart bunch!


----------



## anjade (Nov 25, 2011)

I knitted some mufflers last winter and wanted to come up with something other than buttons, so I shortened some pretty chopsticks that i had never used, added a small eyelet screw and attached a chain and clasp so that it could be hooked onto the yarn. That way the yarn "pin" wouldn't get lost. Below is a picture of what I mean.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Very pretty and it adds a touch of elegance-----nice job!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

anjade said:


> I knitted some mufflers last winter and wanted to come up with something other than buttons, so I shortened some pretty chopsticks that i had never used, added a small eyelet screw and attached a chain and clasp so that it could be hooked onto the yarn. That way the yarn "pin" wouldn't get lost. Below is a picture of what I mean.


Very clever ..those are so nice!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Great job on your pins.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

anjade said:


> I knitted some mufflers last winter and wanted to come up with something other than buttons, so I shortened some pretty chopsticks that i had never used, added a small eyelet screw and attached a chain and clasp so that it could be hooked onto the yarn. That way the yarn "pin" wouldn't get lost. Below is a picture of what I mean.


Could you please show a picture of the how the chain is hooked to the cowl? I can't wrap my mind around it. Thanks


----------



## anjade (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi,
I can't post a picture at the moment because the batteries in my camera are dead and of course I can't find any in the house. I will try to explain; I saw the top several inches off of a chopstick and sand it a little to smooth it. Then I use a small "eye" screw which you can get at any hardware store.
Screw that slowly into the top of the chopstick. I then cut a length of chain from the craftstore and attach one end to the eyescrew with a jump ring, and the other end I put a jump ring and then a clasp like you see on a necklace or bracelet, also from the craft store. I brush a little paint over the cut end of the chopstick and eyescrew to match the chopstick. Now you can attach the clasp end to the muffler and stick the pin through the mauffler to hold it in place. When you pull the pin out it stays attached to the muffler and won't get lost, but if you want to launder the muffler or change the pin, you just unclasp it. I'll get some batteries this weekend and post a picture.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

anjade said:


> Hi,
> I can't post a picture at the moment because the batteries in my camera are dead and of course I can't find any in the house. I will try to explain; I saw the top several inches off of a chopstick and sand it a little to smooth it. Then I use a small "eye" screw which you can get at any hardware store.
> Screw that slowly into the top of the chopstick. I then cut a length of chain from the craftstore and attach one end to the eyescrew with a jump ring, and the other end I put a jump ring and then a clasp like you see on a necklace or bracelet, also from the craft store. I brush a little paint over the cut end of the chopstick and eyescrew to match the chopstick. Now you can attach the clasp end to the muffler and stick the pin through the mauffler to hold it in place. When you pull the pin out it stays attached to the muffler and won't get lost, but if you want to launder the muffler or change the pin, you just unclasp it. I'll get some batteries this weekend and post a picture.


Thanks, you explained it very well, I can hardly wait to see the pictures!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

The shaw pins are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Theres a pic on the pitures forum section of shawl pins made with DPNs and a large bead. Very pretty and clever as well.


----------

